# The Official Itachi Vs Galactus Vs Dbzverse Vs Rick James Discussion/Battle Thread



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 14, 2006)

There has been far too much Itachi underestimation going on of late. 
In fact, I can say with absolutle certainty that Itachi has never fought anyone near his level in OB. Hopely however, with the making of this thread, all that will change and Itachi will actually be able to have a good fight. In all honesty though, I highly doubt even the opponents selected above stand much of a chance. Actually, Rick James is probably the toughest competition for Itachi here.

-Hmph! Well since some people may actually be in doubt of Itachi’s domination over these people, I’ll post all the relative information on why Itachi would in fact win. 


Itachi’s unrivalled feats 

-Look What Itachi Is Immune To
*Spoiler*: __ 








-Itachi States His Level Of Raw Power
*Spoiler*: __ 






]

-Take A Look At How Fast Itachi Is Stated to be
*Spoiler*: __ 








-Itachi/Kakashi states you cannot counter Tsuki unless you have a true Sharigan
*Spoiler*: __ 









-Itachi is literally God when you’re caught in Tsuki
*Spoiler*: __ 









Interview with Kishimoto 

This interview was done by my cousin, who does actually live in Japan. What happened was that earlier in the week I asked her if she could get an interview with Kishimoto. She was reluctant at first, however agreed after receiving 2000 dollars. ( I also had to explain to her who Kishimoto was and give her the questions.) Some weeks later the interview was conducted. Then, after another 2- 3 weeks, she finally sent a full translated English version of the interview to me. The interview was sent via email.

Q = Questioner = My cousin
K= Kishimoto

*The Interview below is only about a 4th of the total interview…*



*Spoiler*: __ 



Q: Hello Mr. Masashi.

K:  Hi. 

Q: Lovely day isn’t it?

K: Splendid. 

Q: How is your health? I ask because I’ve heard some strange rumours going around.

 K: My health you ask, well you’re quite forward. Where the fuck is your tact? Seriously, you shouldn’t just ask a man about his health; regardless of what nonsense you’ve heard. 

Q: Well then I apologize for the rudeness, although believe me I’m not always this forward. It’s just that when I get into interview mode… I’m not sure if you’d quite understand it; I become more badass. I guess you could compare my newfound level of bad-ass to Nekota when he was Pwning Ralph Anderson, or Killua pwning anything. Although in truth nothing can be as badass as that.

K: Haha!  Say no more! I was just joking with you! Lighten the fuck-up, you have to chill about little things like that in this life.  Otherwise your shit won’t be stinking for as long as you want it. And yeah, nothing can touch Nekota.

Q: I agree on all accounts Mr. Masashi. Anyway, perhaps we should get to the questions relating to Naruto, Mr. Masashi. I’m sure you’re quite busy.

K:  Yes, yes, ask away.

Q: Well, the body of my questions today are focused on Itachi. Apparently Itachi’s strength is of great interest to the fans. So then, how strong is Itachi and what type of individuals can he stand up to?

K: Who the fuck, or what the fuck is an Itachi?

Q: Itachi! That’s a character from your manga, Mr. Masashi.

K: Oh! You mean that guy from Naruto…

Q: Yes!

K:  Sorry about that. I’d just forgotten about him is all. Besides, why have someone like Itachi when you’ve got Neji and his Golden Byakugam?

Q: Well that’s true. Neji is the haxxor and Itachi is a peon compared to him. Nonetheless, what about the question at hand?

K: Oh! Oh! Oh! The Big question! To put it simply, the answer is that Itachi 
is pretty damn strong. I’d say he could pretty much destroy the universe if he wanted. 

Q: Seriously? 

K: Yes, seriously. Take a look at his powers. At fullest potential Itachi stands at least 1000 feet tall and has that powerful armour along with the flashing guns and…

Q: (interrupts) Mr. Masashi, I don’t mean to interrupt but that’s not Itachi. That sounds more like a robot or something.

K: Indeed! It’s a robot… but it also relates to Itachi. Maybe I should have explained that first. Okay, listen, Itachi might have a true form called Itachi Megazord. In that form he can then attach other Megazords and become stronger. Also, keep in mind that Itachi needs to activate his Mighty Morpher to use this Zord form. Not to mention that without random communication from the transmitter he losses half power.

Q: I see, but is that really in the spirit of Naruto?

K: Off course it’s not Naruto or in the spirit of Naruto, but I was just telling you what would be cool for Itachi. Honestly, you must have seen some of the Power Rangers show/s when you were little? Didn’t you like that pink ranger? Actually, you had to. I swear, every S.O.B on the planet wanted to tap that. Ugh, just thinking about it… that girl was firm as hell! Not to mention...

Q: Mr. Masashi, can we please stick to Naruto.

K: Yes, yes, back to Naruto and Itachi strength. The thing is, your question is actually quite difficult, given the limited amount of information I can supply at this time. Without the tale of true origin, the secret behind his nigh-omipotence then might not be understood. Nevertheless , what I can say is this : Itachi is defiantly a cosmic and a universal threat. 

Q: I see, so does that mean he could beat Galactus?

K: Galactus, do you mean the cosmic Galactus from Marvel?

Q: yes.

K: Well that would be a good fight.




-----------
It was stated by Kishimoto himself. It is canon!


Other Questions Asked to Kishimoto That Are Somewhat Less Relevant To This Discussion 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Q: ever since Itachi was introduced: how big is Itachi’s slang?

K: Well, Itachi knows exactly 543 slang words and that’s not even counting the special words he’s created. 

--------

Q: What is Itachi’s strength relative to how may pies he can eat?

K: Well, if you’re measuring it that way, then Itachi could easily eat about 1 bajillion pies.

Q: Bajillion is not a number…

K: that’s my point, he can eat that many!

-------------

Q: What do you think about Itachi fanboism?

K: I think it helps fucking sell Naruto is what!

----------------

Q: if Itachi was president, what would be his first order of business?

K: Itachi would hire Michael Jackson as his Vice President, R Kelly as his Secretary of Defence and Tom Jones would be his bitch.

----------------

Q: Do you know about that guy?

K:… YEAH I KNOW ABOUT HIM!

-------------------

Q: What do you think about people who underestimate Itachi’s strength?

K: I think they’re fucking drunks.

--------------



Conclusion
So as you can see, Itachi would more then likely beat Galactus!!!
Itachi would more then likely beat the Dbzverse!!!
Hell, Itachi would probably beat Rick james!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicious (Oct 14, 2006)

u do know that u r going to cause lots of flaming and attract lots of jplaya's to this thread?!and i cant wait and how the hell can itachi beat galactus???


----------



## MdB (Oct 14, 2006)

Itachi ftw with his massive horde off fanboys, no one can beat that...


----------



## gabha (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the interview you posted is fake  .


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 14, 2006)

Hypnotoad>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Itachi


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 14, 2006)

^
WTF is that?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 14, 2006)

Firemind said:


> ^
> WTF is that?





> The Hypnotoad is a large toad with oscillating multicolored eyes that emits a loud and ominous humming sound. The sound, called "Angry Machine," was used as a temporary sound by the show's animators, and suited the Hypnotoad animation so much that it was used in the actual episode ("The Day the Earth Stood Stupid"), in which the Toad used its hypnotic powers to easily win a pet competition. The Hypnotoad has the power to hypnotize almost any living thing it wants at will, ranging from sheep to humans. It can even hypnotize mass numbers of creatures with little effort. It seems that the Hypnotoad is unique, or that it is perhaps the only example of its species living on Earth. In "Bender Should Not Be Allowed On TV", it is revealed that the Hypnotoad stars in its own television show, Everybody Loves Hypnotoad, which consists entirely of a steady shot of the Hypnotoad staring at the camera while emitting its trademark buzzing. Fry claims that the show has been going downhill since season three. The show's title is a reference to the sitcom, Everybody Loves Raymond. The Hypnotoad is purportedly series creator Matt Groening's favorite character on Futurama.
> 
> It is possible that the Hypnotoad is a reference to the Dnyarri, or "Talking Pets", a race of powerful telepath toad creatures from the Star Control video game series, each member of which was powerful enough to mind-control an entire planet full of sentient beings.
> 
> ...



Here ya go.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 14, 2006)

GTFO your retarded losers

This thread's ownage exceeds even infinite


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 14, 2006)

hypnotoad ftw


----------



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2006)

Even if all of the feats you stated are true, Itachi's "continum destroying powers" are offset by the fact that he's an Uchiha, which means that all of his powers are meant to give him a better ability to run away......

Rick James takes this.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2006)

BEST. THREAD. EVAR.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 14, 2006)

I wonder if jplaya will realize you're making fun of him.....


----------



## Amatsu (Oct 14, 2006)

ZOMG ITACHI WINS BECAUSE NARUTO CHARACTERS > EVERYTHING!!!111!11

No seriously Rick James and Galactus kill everyone then fight to a draw.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 14, 2006)

1337/noob/JPlaya answer:

OMGZ! LOLOOLOLOLOL!!!!! ITACHI FTW!!!!! SHARINGAN PWN J00 ALL!!!!

real answer:
Galactus eats the planet, killing all DBZverse people and Itachi.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 14, 2006)

Rick James wins with his super-freakyness.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Oct 14, 2006)

Illuminati Gate said:


> Hypnotoad>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Itachi



Amen to that!


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 14, 2006)

You forgot to mention one other thing about Itachi's greatness Chaucer...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi can fly!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 14, 2006)

BlueNinja44 said:


> You forgot to mention one other thing about Itachi's greatness Chaucer...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




That automatically puts him above all DBZ except Goku. 

Tsukiyomi is just overkill!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 15, 2006)

gabha said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that the interview you posted is fake  .



You doubt the interview? I got that interview from a canon source. Unless you actually think my cousin was lying. In which case I'll need to give ya an e-ternet thrashing. 



Taichou said:


> Even if all of the feats you stated are true, Itachi's "continum destroying powers" are offset by the fact that he's an Uchiha, which means that all of his powers are meant to give him a better ability to run away......
> 
> Rick James takes this.



That's true... he does use those legs alot, but power Cosmic is even more cowardly then Uchiha and their bloodline. 

Plus, Rick James has a weakness for what has now be popularize as the relatively widely used term "metrosexual". Cough, Itachi doesn't take the bus, he rides the metro. 



Endless Mike said:


> I wonder if jplaya will realize you're making fun of him.....



You shouldn't make assumptions like that, Endless Mike. I didn't make any assumptions in my opening post. I clearly posted why Itachi pretty much owns Galactus. It's a wdoner that you can't see that. I wouldn't go so far as to mock an outstanding poster like the great Jplaya. I honestly think itachi wins this match. You're really overatting Galactus. Please stop that! Don't be a fanboy!



Crimson King said:


> 1337/noob/JPlaya answer:
> 
> OMGZ! LOLOOLOLOLOL!!!!! ITACHI FTW!!!!! SHARINGAN PWN J00 ALL!!!!



I agree with this portion which made me think you were an enlightened young fellow. Good job on stating the truth here . 

Sadly...



Crimson King said:


> real answer:
> Galactus eats the planet, killing all DBZverse people and Itachi.



What dirty orifice did you pull this crap out of ? I'd ask you if you were high when you typed this, but the truth is you were clearly drunk! Go re-read the Naruto manga and then go re-read Dbz. In fact, your lack of knowledge is laughable.You do realize the dbz verse has Shenron who can make them able to breath in space?  You do realize that Cell, Boo, Freeze and some other noobs can fly in space? You do realize they got armada's and junk? You do Realize that galactus can be considered "evil" so a spirit ULTRA bomb could  vaporize his purplepunkass! Wow, please infrom yourself before you make ridiculous post. 



Suzumebachi said:


> That automatically puts him above all DBZ except Goku.
> 
> Tsukiyomi is just overkill!



I like the avatar as well as your answer. here are some reps from me to you. Keep on supporting naruto and the protection against unfair underestimation of Naruto.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL!!
this thread is so funny.
But seriously guys CmOn guys ameratersu is hot as sun and can beat even galactus so itachi ftw


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

And the ando fans said that jplaya2023 would never match his 'fame'. . .


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Who was this ando guy?
can someone show me a thread where he was still around?
i'm hearing a lot about him and i wanna know what made him so infamous


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

> Who was this ando guy?
> can someone show me a thread where he was still around?
> i'm hearing a lot about him and i wanna know what made him so infamous



DD Ep 2 bt SHS-TW


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 15, 2006)

Firemind said:


> Who was this ando guy?
> can someone show me a thread where he was still around?
> i'm hearing a lot about him and i wanna know what made him so infamous



Ando isn't infamous you know. I* wouldn't call making dozens of plausible, proven and well thought out theories typically what makes someone infamous. Would you?* From my point of view, about a third of Ando's theories could have been true and had some pretty cool "insights" into Narutoverse. The only reason he's so infamous is because of noobs and their senseless flame bashing; wherein he gets bashed for posting something that if someone else did they'd get regular comments. That is real bullshit for you right there. I am being serious here to... and not the type of serious I said I was being before.........................


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

I admit, it would be interesting to see who would have submitted to who. jplaya2023 or andoliveira.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry if i dissrespected him or anything. I just heard some ppl saying some stuff about him and i wanted to know why. I didn't really mean infamous it was the only word that popped into my mind from what the other ppl said


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 15, 2006)

Firemind said:


> Sorry if i dissrespected him or anything. I just heard some ppl saying some stuff about him and i wanted to know why. I didn't really mean infamous it was the only word that popped into my mind from what the other ppl said



you toke my post to seriously I was only being about 53-67% truthful:aoba&raidou


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 15, 2006)

i can't really tell if ur being serious or not since ur just typing.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 15, 2006)

AH! The flaws of the internet were revealed to me on this day...

---- abadons seriousness all thee who enter----- maybe i shoukld have typed that

also, I wasn;t being serious again when I said I wasn't being truthful...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 15, 2006)

so is ando bad or good?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

You either love him or you hate him. There's no in between. Some people adore him for his crazy antics, others hate him for them.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2006)

He is above good and evil.

He is, Ando.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2006)

Sasori said:


> He is above good and evil.
> 
> He is, Ando.



Common misconception

Ando does not have a gender, he is divine/perfect and as a result he is a haemaphrodite since _it_ is everything and nothing at the same time


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

And this marks the difference between the two.

Whereas ando is extremely liked for his antics, jplaya2023 is extremely hated. Both, however, have people imitate/parody them.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2006)

At least ando doesn't fight a losing battle

Sometimes his theroies get bashed and he stops, jplaya does the opposite


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

This thread has gone completely off-topic, lol.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:


> u do know that u r going to cause lots of flaming and attract lots of jplaya's to this thread?!and i cant wait and how the hell can itachi beat galactus???





When galactus can do something like that. Holla back

Like i said earlier 

Creating parallel universes in a blink of an eye >>>>>>>> eating something thats the size of a grape to put it in human terms


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> When galactus can do something like that. Holla back
> 
> Like i said earlier
> 
> Creating parallel universes in a blink of an eye >>>>>>>> eating something thats the size of a grape to put it in human terms




Einstein has spoken


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> When galactus can do something like that. Holla back


When Itachi can eat entire worlds, or teleport entire galaxies across space and time, holla back.



jplaya2023 said:


> Like i said earlier
> 
> Creating parallel universes in a blink of an eye >>>>>>>> eating something thats the size of a grape to put it in human terms


How many times do we have to tell you this? Tsukiyomi doesn't actually send the person to another dimension, it's just an illusion activated in the victim's mind.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Renegade said:


> When Itachi can eat entire worlds, or teleport entire galaxies across space and time, holla back.
> 
> 
> *galactus eating planets is about as impressive as a human eating a grape considering the size of the human and grape and put those terms on galactus and planets. So its canon fodder*
> ...




Tell kakashi and sasuke it was an illusion. Their monthly hospital extended stay will state differently


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

> When galactus can do something like that. Holla back
> 
> Like i said earlier
> 
> Creating parallel universes in a blink of an eye >>>>>>>> eating something thats the size of a grape to put it in human terms



A) Can anyone provide an alternate translation to confirm the validity of the one he posted?

B) Galactus can easily override Itachi's control. He's a freaking cosmic.

C) Full-potential Franklin Richards is in the same tier as Galactus. And Franklin Richards can create entire _universes_ as a freaking _child_.



> galactus eating planets is about as impressive as a human eating a grape considering the size of the human and grape and put those terms on galactus and planets. So its canon fodder



Galactus is only about *30 feet tall*.



> Tell kakashi and sasuke it was an illusion. Their monthly hospital extended stay will state differently



Did Kakashi die from his wounds or had any physical wounds on him?

No.

Mental damage.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Creating parallel universes in a blink of an eye >>>>>>>> eating something thats the size of a grape to put it in human terms


But it's not in human terms! It's in a much bigger scale! How can you state that someone eating an entire planet is equal to someone eating a grape?!?!

Jplaya, I really question you're mental capacity.



jplaya2023 said:


> galactus eating planets is about as impressive as a human eating a grape considering the size of the human and grape and put those terms on galactus and planets.


Except that a planet is countless times bigger than a grape...

How do you consider Itachi defeating Galactus if the scales of their size and power are that great?

How can someone possibly be this stupid?



jplaya2023 said:


> Tell kakashi and sasuke it was an illusion. Their monthly hospital extended stay will state differently


They were in a hospital because they suffered a mental breakdown. Their bodies didn't physically enter another dimension.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

Genjutsu -- illusion technique.

Tsukiyomni is a genjutsu, while Amaterasu is a ninjutsu.

The third could possibly be a taijutsu, possibly named after a third Japanese God, maybe Susanoo.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Except that a planet is countless times bigger than a grape...
> 
> *just like galactus is to a human. We see eye 2 eye*
> 
> ...




Sasuke suffered a mental breakdown. Kakshi was physically damaged.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

> just like galactus is to a human. We see eye 2 eye



A near 30 ft. being looking down on the average 5'9 human.



> Itachi can jump his way up galactus using his speed and chakra to climb his body and get him that way



Galactus uses Power Cosmic to kill Itachi.



> Sasuke suffered a mental breakdown. Kakshi was physically damaged.



Scan?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A) Can anyone provide an alternate translation to confirm the validity of the one he posted?
> 
> *its canon no need to. *
> 
> ...




physical damage homeboy

itachi "the pain is real"


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A near 30 ft. being looking down on the average 5'9 human.
> 
> *I was comparing the size of galactus to a planet as a human to a grape.*
> 
> ...



Episode 85


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> A) Can anyone provide an alternate translation to confirm the validity of the one he posted?.


It's not valid. Tsukuyomi rougly translates to something like "God of the Moon," not "Grasping Moon." Basically, what Itachi really says there is "I control all of space and time inside the world of Tsukuyomi."


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey jplaya, you know who could rape Itachi without breaking a sweat?


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> just like galactus is to a human. We see eye 2 eye


Exactly, then how do you explain Itachi defeating Galactus!?



jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi can jump his way up galactus using his speed and chakra to climb his body and get him that way


And Galactus can swat him away like a fly... 



jplaya2023 said:


> Sasuke suffered a mental breakdown. Kakshi was physically damaged.


His physically damage was because of the physical fight he had with Itachi, not because of Tsukiyomi. You really think Kakashi would have survived being continuously gutted with a Katana for 3 days?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

> its canon no need to.



A) It's not the official English translation.

B) Second opinion helps confirm or dispute validity.

C) Genjutsu -- Illusion Technique. 



> proof? And dont give me he's a cosmic crap its a weak copout.



Denying solid evidence, as usual, eh?

Itachi's Tsukiyomi is no different than Xavier's telepathy. Galactus > Xavier + Magneto boosting him.



> Itachi got the MS as a youth so he can do it as well.



Prove he can create an entire _universe_? You know, like the word _universe_ present? And a solid, actual _universe_, not like an _illusionary_ world?



> give or take a few feet



28 to 29.



> he was hurt physically spitting out blood and everything.



Naruto Manga Volume 16, Chapter 143. Tsukiyomi aftermath. No signs of blood. Asuma comments that Kakashi just collapsed. Kakashi just sweats. Kisame comments the technique was meant to break one's spirit.



> physical damage homeboy
> 
> itachi "the pain is real"



Physical wounds?

None visible whatsover on Kakashi.



> I was comparing the size of galactus to a planet as a human to a grape.



Galactus is nearly 30 feet. tall.

Do you know how many thousand miles the planet's diameter is?



> wont be nearly enough



Far more than sufficient.



> Episode 85



Scan?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Renegade said:


> Exactly, then how do you explain Itachi defeating Galactus!?
> *
> faster, has techniques that drops him in seconds*
> 
> ...




Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi stated by kakashi after the fight.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya, do you know how fast Galactus is?

He destroys the planet from space, what does Itachi do?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

> faster, has techniques that drops him in seconds



Which has little effect on Galactus, a being who can destroy planets, stars, and galaxies. In addition, engage in a fight whose ferocity threatened the _universe_.



> understood he can because of his size, but it isnt feasible he can catch itachi considering his speed.



Power Cosmic.



> Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi stated by kakashi after the fight.



Kisame comments the genjutsu was meant to break one's spirit.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi stated by kakashi after the fight.


But then again, there really is no evidence that Itachi can kill people with Tsukuyomi. Kakashi asked "Why didn't he just kill me?" A possible answer to this question is that he can't; because it's a genjutsu, despite it being the most powerful one, it is still not powerful enough to actually kill anyone because in reality all it is in an illusion.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Which has little effect on Galactus, a being who can destroy planets, stars, and galaxies. In addition, engage in a fight whose ferocity threatened the _universe_.
> 
> *understandable *
> 
> ...



Kakashi's comments were he could of killed me if he wanted to.

And i doubt kisame has ever been MS before so he doesnt know what its like.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shiron said:


> But then again, there really is no evidence that Itachi can kill people with Tsukuyomi. Kakashi asked "Why didn't he just kill me?" A possible answer to this question is that he can't; because it's a genjutsu, despite it being the most powerful one, it is still not powerful enough to actually kill anyone because in reality all it is in an illusion.




Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi because of his past ties with konoha. He could of easily killed kakashi but didnt. The same with sasuke whom he could of killed years ago but chose not 2. Evidence, and Logic suggest itachi can kill but chose not 2


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Kakashi's comments were he could of killed me if he wanted to.



How would he know?



> And i doubt kisame has ever been MS before so he doesnt know what its like.



Prove it


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi stated by kakashi after the fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

> meh, maybe



Definite.



> Kakashi's comments were he could of killed me if he wanted to.



Scan?



> And i doubt kisame has ever been MS before so he doesnt know what its like.



Kisame is Itachi's partner, and thus knows him to an extent. He even knows the MS deteriorating vision condition it carries per usage.



> Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi because of his past ties with konoha.



And that's the best you can come up with?

Kishi knows Itachi's true reasonings and motives. Last I checked, you're not him.



> He could of easily killed kakashi but didnt. The same with sasuke whom he could of killed years ago but chose not 2. Evidence, and Logic suggest itachi can kill but chose not 2



Yet, you made a claim because of his past ties with Konoha, and provided no evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Shiron (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi because of his past ties with konoha. He could of easily killed kakashi but didnt. The same with sasuke whom he could of killed years ago but chose not 2. Evidence, and Logic suggest itachi can kill but chose not 2


Sorry, none of this proves that Itachi can kill someone with Tsukuyomi. Sure, he could have done a combo with something like Amaterasu to finish Kakashi off. But there's no evidence that he can kill someone with Tsukuyomi *alone*. We have never seen Itachi do this and Itachi has never said that he could (and even if he did, since we haven't actually see him do it, for all we know he's lying). I provided a logical argument as to why Tsukuyomi can't kill someone. Despite it being the most powerful genjutsu, it is still just a genjutsu, an illusion, and thus it can't actually kill anyone. We have also not actually seen Itachi kill anyone with Tsukuyomi alone, as I said. Thus, unitl proven otherwise, he can't.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Genjutsu only affects the enemy mentaly. Itachi could mentaly break someone down with God of Moon, but never was it stated that he could kill anyone with it.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> faster, has techniques that drops him in seconds


No technique in Itachi's posession would be able to drop a cosmic being with the power to eat worlds and destroy galaxies.



jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi wasnt trying to kill kakashi stated by kakashi after the fight.


He gutted him with a Katana for 3 entire days... if it were real, and not just an illusion, Kakashi would have died.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Oct 15, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:


> physical damage homeboy
> 
> itachi "the pain is real"



Yes, the pain that Kakashi was feeling was real, though the physical blows do nothing to Kakashi in reality.

Here, Itachi is stabbing Kakashi constantly with a sword using God of Moon.


Though wait, not one tear or cut on Kakashi.


God of Moon is a Genjitsu, so it only hurts you mentally.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2007)

Isn't Galactus omnipotent or something?

Couldn't he just erase Itachi's existence?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Galactus > Narutoverse & DBZverse.

And why did you bumped this thread?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2007)

^ Because it's legendary. Now let's not spam because tbh is lurkin =/

What I meant is that why is there even a debate on Itachi being a threat to Galactus?

Surely there is NO arguement?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

The only arguement for Itachi against Galactus is jplaya2023.

Other than that, nothing remotely logical.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2007)

^ lol

Any hope for DBZ?

Would the combined ki of the whole DBZ verse even phase Galactus?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

> ^ lol
> 
> Any hope for DBZ?
> 
> Would the combined ki of the whole DBZ verse even phase Galactus?



Perhaps against a hungry Galactus.

Other than that, no.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Perhaps against a hungry Galactus.
> 
> Other than that, no.


I like to toy with the Notion that Ki is something that Galactus could and would eat like Candy. Big G and lil G would then be like best friends....


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 16, 2007)

dude  best fricken thread since i've been here. reps to you


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL!!!!

how could some of u think itachi has a better chance than the dbz verse!!!!

And for all you who think itachi can beat galactus, may god help you,seriously.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how can some of u think that itachi has a better chance in this than dbz.Holy...


And for all those who think that itachi has a chance in hell agnst galactus, u need some serious help


----------



## MdB (Jan 16, 2007)

''White Chase'' Smoker said:


> WHAT THE HELL!!!!
> 
> how could some of u think itachi has a better chance than the dbz verse!!!!
> 
> And for all you who think itachi can beat galactus, may god help you,seriously.



Are you crazy? You obviously dont know the definition of 'canon'...


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 16, 2007)

To be serious, only one guy thinks Itachi can beat Galactus. Everyone else is just poking fun of that.


----------



## MdB (Jan 16, 2007)

Indeed, only a retard thinks that itachi could beat galactus.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 17, 2007)

The eternal Itachi vs Galactus controversy...

If Galactus is starving he could be susceptible to mindrape. Of course, that's only if we assume that Tsukuyomi is on par with the powers of Dr.Strange, which i doubt.

And about if Tsukuyomi can kill people.. i dont see why not. 
_Extreme_ pain can induce shock in a person, and the shock leads to death eventually.



> *Shock:* a serious medical condition where the tissue perfusion is insufficient to meet the required supply of oxygen and nutrients. This hypoperfusion state is a life-threatening medical emergency and one of the leading causes of death



Kakashi survived thanks to his ninja training (ninjas are supposedly trained to withstand pain and torture, remember Ibiki's speech).A normal person would have died.

We also have to consider that being stabbed for 72 hrs is nowhere near as painful as, let's say, being burning at the stake for 72 hrs. 
Im pretty sure that Itachi could have killed Kakashi with Tsukuyomi if he wanted to. Maybe he lacks....imagination.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 17, 2007)

*reads the above post*.......................................................................*looks away* >.>


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 17, 2007)

Since when did people start believing Tsuki couldn't kill someone? I for one always thought and deduced from the Itachi- Kakashi exchanged that it could.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 17, 2007)

^ a normal person, definately. A Naruto ninja, Perhaps. Galactus:....................................................................WTF?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 17, 2007)

I never said it would work on galactus. for devil's advocate sake though, you got proof galactus could take such an attack???? (this is directed at anyone) Keep in mind we don't know all the properties/things about Tsuki. Thus, given that Tsuki does have ties to a God of it's own,  it would be presumptious to just assume Galactus is unquestionable superior to that particualr God. it would also be presumption to assume God of moon is superior. 

-And, you can't simply reason that a being as weak as Itachi couldn't have an attack able to phase galactus, because since this is fiction such arbitrary assumption are far from infallable.........................


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 17, 2007)

> I never said it would work on galactus. for devil's advocate sake though, you got proof galactus could take such an attack???? (this is directed at anyone) Keep in mind we don't know all the properties/things about Tsuki. Thus, given that Tsuki does have ties to a God of it's own, it would be presumptious to just assume Galactus is unquestionable superior to that particualr God. it would also be presumption to assume God of moon is superior.



Well I admit that I don't know much about Galactus myself, but I remember reading a comic once where he stood in the middle of a Star going into a super-Nova, he emerged without the slightest scratch. It doesn't seem right to asume Tsukiyomi>Super Nova. So for that reason It's best to asume Tsukiyomi can't dent this guy.



> -And, you can't simply reason that a being as weak as Itachi couldn't have an attack able to phase galactus, because since this is fiction such arbitrary assumption are far from infallable.........................



I honestly don't see a guy who isn't even as strong as others in Naruto putting up much of a fight.............................................................


----------



## Hagen (Jan 17, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> Well I admit that I don't know much about Galactus myself, but I remember reading a comic once where he stood in the middle of a Star going into a super-Nova, he emerged without the slightest scratch. It doesn't seem right to asume Tsukiyomi>Super Nova. So for that reason It's best to asume Tsukiyomi can't dent this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see a guy who isn't even as strong as others in Naruto putting up much of a fight.............................................................


You're obviously confunding Tsukuyomi with Amaterasu. 

Amaterasu is a black flame ?as hot as the sun?that burns for 7 days non-stop.

Tsukuyomi is a mind attack, the mind of a person is transported to a dimension where Itachi controls everything. 

Amaterasu is obviously useless.

Tsukuyomi could work (since we have seen Galactus being mindraped before)_only if_:

1- Galactus is starving 
2- Itachi's mindrape is on the same level as Dr.Strange

(Dont forget that Dr.Strange is _ridiculously powerful _, and has defeated cosmic beings and Gods)
So i'd say 

NO.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Jan 18, 2007)

I like Galactus and all but...

Music is the ultimate weapon; he falls before the might of Rick James.

Bitch.


----------



## Gohan (Jan 19, 2007)

Can't Porunga + Shenron can give Vegetto immortality?


----------



## King Bookah (Jan 19, 2007)

No matter the victor of this puny battle, they all fall to the might of the Jplaya Cannon.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder if Galactus would have sharingan.  He appears as something similar to those who see him or something like that right?  I dunno alot about Galactus, so I can't be sure, but I am pretty sure that's how it worked.  If so, then how do we know he wouldn't appear as himself with Sharingan?  Then, with his powerlevel, Tsukiyomi probably wouldn't work on him.

(Sorry if someone else already said this, I am too tired to look through the thread.)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

> Can't Porunga + Shenron can give Vegetto immortality?



Even then, an immortal Super Vegito _could_ only beat a very hungry Galactus.

Even then, it would be extremely difficult, and unlikely. In addition, Galactus is many leagues above the Dragons, and would probably undo their wishes just as easily as they grant them.

DBZverse stands no chance against standard Galactus, let alone full power.



> I wonder if Galactus would have sharingan. He appears as something similar to those who see him or something like that right? I dunno alot about Galactus, so I can't be sure, but I am pretty sure that's how it worked. If so, then how do we know he wouldn't appear as himself with Sharingan? Then, with his powerlevel, Tsukiyomi probably wouldn't work on him.
> 
> (Sorry if someone else already said this, I am too tired to look through the thread.)



You could just look up his entry in Wikipedia. Sure, it's Wikipedia, but it's a good start to be introduced to things.

Galactus is one of the cosmic beings of Marvel Comics. He's far more powerful than the Bijuu's, even the Kyuubi, by leagues and magnitudes.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh, BTW, here's Galactus destroying a universe:


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 20, 2007)

Saiyans kill everything


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2007)

I can name over two dozen characters who'd level the DBZverse, least Saiyans.


----------



## Adjective-Noun (Jan 20, 2007)

ZOMG!!

teh dragnballz wsh 4 teh ultimate nullifier and kill Galactuss lololololol

Honestly though, why make any thread where one of the combatants is more of a plot device than a character?  Especially somebody like Galactus.


----------



## Vynjira (Jan 20, 2007)

I know this question might level the universe if answered but, has Jplaya ever discussed what would happen if SSJ4 Gogeta fought with Itachi? Like who he thought would win..? I've been meaning to find out if this has ever been asked... and what was the outcome?


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 20, 2007)

^ He said that Goku or Vegeta alone would beat Itachi. If he's like all other DBZtards he most likely thinks that SSJ4 Gogeta (who is non canon from head to toe) isn't even comparable to God. SSJ4 Gogeta wins easy.

I have a question. Is Galactus Nigh-omnipotent since he becomes one w/ eternity when fully fed? Or is he not as powerful as eternity?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2007)

kenpachibankai said:


> ^ He said that Goku or Vegeta alone would beat Itachi. If he's like all other DBZtards he most likely thinks that SSJ4 Gogeta (who is non canon from head to toe) isn't even comparable to God. SSJ4 Gogeta wins easy.
> 
> I have a question. Is Galactus Nigh-omnipotent since he becomes one w/ eternity when fully fed? Or is he not as powerful as eternity?



IIRC Galactus is Eternity's equal when fully fed.


----------

